# Not able to signon to www.wmowners.com



## geist1223 (Feb 15, 2021)

I hope some of the Moderators from www.wmowners.com are reviewing this site. I know there have been some recent updates to www.wmowners.com and it might have migrated to a new System Operator. I have not been able to sign on to www.wmowners.com today. Is there a new pathway or address we need to use?


----------



## Breezy52 (Feb 15, 2021)

I just tried to sign on as well, no go ....


----------



## samara64 (Feb 15, 2021)

Worked for me.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 15, 2021)

Worked for me as well.


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 15, 2021)

I couldn't get in earlier today. Works now.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 15, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> I hope some of the Moderators from www.wmowners.com are reviewing this site. I know there have been some recent updates to www.wmowners.com and it might have migrated to a new System Operator. I have not been able to sign on to www.wmowners.com today. Is there a new pathway or address we need to use?



There was a planned system upgrade earlier today.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 15, 2021)

I thought it was on Sunday. So I was concerned.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 15, 2021)

I still can not. I am in Cabo but I was in Cabo on Saturday and could sign in.


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 16, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> I still can not. I am in Cabo but I was in Cabo on Saturday and could sign in.


If you have a bookmark, it's likely taking you to the old address instead of the new.
New one is wmowners.com vs wmowners.com/forum


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 16, 2021)

How do I go into Settings in the new site so that newest Posts appear first vice in chronological order?


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 18, 2021)

I have never used that feature. Let me check.


----------

